# Fairy House from a tree root



## Jeannne

Last summer we had to take out an overgrown mugo pine by the side of our house. We saved the root, washed it off, and let it dry out, because it looked as if it might have potential. Thanks to this winter that has kept us bound at home, it provided us with some much needed diversion. DH spent many hours drilling caverns, making bridges, and carving steps. Then he turned it over to me and I finally had a chance to bring out all the nature treasures that I have collected over the years and put them to use. Once I opened the package of moss and got that glue gun going, there was no end to ideas. I finally had to call it "done", but of course it is not!


----------



## Nanny Mon

Fantastic. Love your tree house. You have a great imagination, it is very clever.


----------



## graymist

Oh my this is really neat. Took me awhile to respond because I was looking at all your detail. How large is it?


----------



## sbeth53

How very cool!


----------



## kiwiannie

Beautiful tree house,between you both you did a brilliant job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Easter Bunni

OMG---what a great fairy house!! You and DH are both very clever... Where are you putting it? Inside or outside? Ciao for now..


----------



## gloriam

This is fabulous. You and your husband are so creative.


----------



## knitwit549

That's the neatest thing I've seen in some time. Your creativity is awesome!


----------



## Tundrabunny

It's wonderful!


----------



## Janicesei

What a wonderful treat to see! Definitely so realistic if you can imagine the fairies living there. I've seen other houses people make and they overkill with stuff and it looses the magic. Thanks for a special peek into the garden!


----------



## bevmckay

Ok!! Now you really made my whole day. What a piece of art!


----------



## Moisey

Its great, I too love it. In the last two photos, the right hand piece looks like an alpaca keeping an "eye" on things.

We still have a lovely piece of "driftwood" picked up years
ago on a beach at Albany in our South West & I have also
collected from the same area shells which are shaped like long thin worm-like tubes & sound like china when clinked together, intended for making a necklace, but still unused.

Its all good fun & you need good imagination to see the potential in saving & using things which others would easily discard.
Are there some little ones around who will be able to see and appreciate your ( & DH's) hard work?


----------



## jadancey

Wow, that is so great, love it.


----------



## kacki

Love, Love ,Love your fairy house!!! I do a few dollhouse miniatures and isn't it fun to escape into the "small" world. Oh, I see fairies have laundry too! LOL


----------



## momrnbk

Your fairy house is absolutely magical. You & DH have incredible imaginations and the talent to bring it to life. 
A real treasure. Well done!


----------



## cathyknits

It's amazing! Is that a tiny laundry line up top? With clothes pins? (That was my clue...) 
Thank you for the pictures all the way around. I've looked at them over and over.


----------



## DHobbit

LOVE IT !!

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza

Your fairy house is absolutely fabulous!
You are so creative!!


----------



## Katsch

Oh my gosh you are very clever. That is the cutest fairy house ever. :thumbup:


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

I have no words! Fabulous!


----------



## Jessie28

That is so creative. I love it and my grandkids would love it too. It is so nice that you and your husband built memories together.


----------



## Jeannne

"Oh, I see fairies have laundry too!"

My husband objected mightily when I asked him to drill holes for the clothesline on top. He said that "they" (fairies?) would have to lug the laundry up all those steps. He just doesn't understand that fairies don't need steps!
I was going to make fairy wings for the clothesline, but I found a bit of nylon fabric in rainbow colors, so the rainbow is hanging out to dry.

It's about 2 1/2 feet high, on a 2 x 2 foot base. We will use it for Fairy Day in June at the lovely garden center that is just down the road from us. Then it will probably go into their gift shop, as a display. What to do with this kind of project is always the question after it's finished. Just have to remember that the fun is in the doing!

Thank-you for all the kind comments.


----------



## Tallie9

Very creative....I am wanting to open that green door!
....and the fairy wings on the clothes line is so cute...


----------



## Kaye3514

Awesome!


----------



## Loveknittingtoyz

Want Want Want - hahaha - it is unbelievable. You must've had help from your fairy friends . Love it !


----------



## Mary Cardiff

I love it,still waiting for the little people to come out,


----------



## CherylErasmus

Wow! this is a work of art. Thank you for sharing your handy idea's with us. Got the creative juices flowing :thumbup: x10


----------



## ajrowland

THAT IS WONDERFUL. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## vera M

Hi 
Now that is wonderful its like the Hobbit have you a little room inside when you open the door it is lovely well done 
veram


----------



## McCarley

Wow!!! Fantastic !!!


----------



## laurelarts

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Platinum

Wow, wow, wow, that is so beautiful. Such imagination and detail, I just love it.


----------



## Wynterwytch

Amazing! I love your creativity!


----------



## johannecw

Wow - that is fabulous! You will have some happy fairies at your house!


----------



## jeannietta

A woman after my own heart. I am in love with fairy houses, fairy doors and dollhouses! Thank you for posting this wonderful fantasy and for giving me the motivation to get back to my first love (dollhouses). I caught the knitting bug a few years ago and let all other hobbies lapse. I'd love to see more of your miniature work.

Jeanne


----------



## SharonT

So clever! What great detail. Took me a while to look at it. Such a great job. Going back for another look. &#128079;


----------



## Beth72

WOW! Fantastic!!!


----------



## glnwhi

wonderful imagination , this is so cute


----------



## conniesews

I'm looking for the "Hobbit". Great job. I love it!


----------



## whitetail

Love the tree house.


----------



## morgansam51

This fairy house is absolutely charming! What a brilliant idea to use the tree stump. You are both very clever!


----------



## nephets

You both have wonderful imagination. It is a truly magical fairy house which has taken me back to my childhood many, many years ago. It's made my day just to see it and it's truly inspirational.


----------



## egglady

Love your fairy house, what a treasure to find in your garden. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## madmims

What a wonderful way to spend your cold winter days its just beautifil love it


----------



## jonibee

You've brought doll houses to a new level..beautiful..


----------



## SavvyCrafter

Wow - truly creative and well done!


----------



## Doubledee

How fun!


----------



## OMgirl

Breathtaking!


----------



## crafterwantabe

That is neat!!!


----------



## JoRae

Fantastic. Very creative of both of you. So many details. I especially like the fairy wings drying on the line. What lucky little fairies to have such a residence.


----------



## dogLVR

ADORABLE!!!!! So cleaver. Love how you let your imagination flow! 
Thank you for sharing your little dream house!


----------



## JoRae

Jeannne said:


> "Oh, I see fairies have laundry too!"
> 
> My husband objected mightily when I asked him to drill holes for the clothesline on top. He said that "they" (fairies?) would have to lug the laundry up all those steps. He just doesn't understand that fairies don't need steps!
> I was going to make fairy wings for the clothesline, but I found a bit of nylon fabric in rainbow colors, so the rainbow is hanging out to dry.
> 
> It's about 2 1/2 feet high, on a 2 x 2 foot base. We will use it for Fairy Day in June at the lovely garden center that is just down the road from us. Then it will probably go into their gift shop, as a display. What to do with this kind of project is always the question after it's finished. Just have to remember that the fun is in the doing!
> 
> Thank-you for all the kind comments.


I see they are not wings but a lovely idea to hang the rainbow out to dry. Just so creative.


----------



## Gundi2

Nanny Mon said:


> Fantastic. Love your tree house. You have a great imagination, it is very clever.


i have no other word than i agree.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Your creativity and imagination have gone wild. What a gorgeous, beautiful fairy home.


----------



## Pippen

Wow!!!


----------



## cevers

Fabulous! What creativity and imagination!


----------



## bettyirene

Very clever - now you need to fill it with magical fairies.


----------



## cathie02664

How lovely


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers

Oh, how wonderful...I wish I had thought of doing something like that when they cut down my old apple tree. It had great potential to be a fairy house too because it was quite gnarled & twisted. Sadly it just warmend someone's home and not a fairy's heart.


----------



## Namaste Nan

The fairies thank you. it is beautiful. Nan


----------



## MrsO

Wow! You have a great imagination!


----------



## aljellie

How marvelous. Is it for rent? Maybe one of Kathy's fairies needs a home.
ellie


----------



## kidbear

What a fantastic job you and your hubby did.Look awesome


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

That is fantastic!!


----------



## Damama

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!


----------



## Ciyona

Beautiful. I can think of two things it needs, a fairy and maybe and air plant. Just a thought. But I do love it just as it is.


----------



## String Queen

Adorable. And what a conversation piece. 

Robin


----------



## yona

Very pretty and how wonderful that you and husband can share a lovely hobby.


----------



## missylam

Wow, that is fantastic, I want that at my house. I could sit for hours just looking at the Fairy House. You all did a wonderful job with that old root. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftyfifi

What a lovely fairy house. Can just imagine coming across it in a wood next to a gurgling stream. You and your husband very talented


----------



## judeanne

Oh my that is cute. You have wonderful imaginations.


----------



## raedean

i love this so.wonderful


----------



## Ronique

This beautiful! You were lucky that you kept it, and then had the opportunity to work with it.


----------



## mollyannhad

I love it!


----------



## MacRae

This must have been so much fun to create. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mojocallie

It's magical. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Lo'L

Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## bonniebb

love your fairy house!


----------



## rose haft

Sweet, I love the hanging laundry.


----------



## gapeach31781

That is adorable! Love it!


----------



## Jeannne

I finally got around to making fairies for the tree house. The post is here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248578-1.html#5075624


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

You outdid yourself, they're adorable and certainly will love their new home.


Jeannne said:


> I finally got around to making fairies for the tree house. The post is here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248578-1.html#5075624


----------



## SouthernGirl

that is amazing


----------



## amberdragon

the tall branch on the right looks like deer peering at the little folk.
Blessings


----------



## karla knoll

Love the team work and ingenuity of it all!


----------



## WildflowerPep

Wow that's incredible beautiful!! I love it. Smile


----------



## TamaraEll

Late to the party, but I just had to say that is just awesome!


----------

